# Easter Egg Paining!



## WindnSea (Mar 17, 2015)

Its about that time of the year to get out the dye kits and start paining some Easter eggs.  I hope to get around to it this weekend.  If you already have I would love it if people would share their designs in this thread!

HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2015)

Several years ago, the homemaking section of our newspaper had an article on "natural" Easter egg dyes.   You boiled beets to get red, spinach to get green, some other veggie for yellow and so on.   So by the time you were finished, you had spent a fortune and hours of time cooking fresh veggies into an inedible state just to produce some pale egg dyes.  Or you could go to Walmart and get a $1.99 egg dyeing kit and get the job done for....uh....$1.99 in about five minutes.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2015)

Look at these beauties for some inspiration... I especially love the Lace ones..


http://www.brit.co/40-easter-eggs/


----------

